# Opinions Please!



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

No, it's not about that Michael Jackson song, I need an opinion concerning whether I should go for this:










Or this:










I need a cheapo for work and my nicer watches are just going to get ruined. I'm leaning towards the white-faced one, on a NATO.

Opinions?

Thanks


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Much as I like black dialled watches I thik the white dialled one looks superb. Should look good on a nato too.

Go for it







!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like the white too, makes nice change


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

weird i prefer black but in this instance

the whites a stunner looks a lot better...get it......


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Buy both cut out the middle man


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Vote for the black one...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Given a choice I generally go for black, but on this occasion, I do believe I prefer the white dial and date wheel.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

For important decisions I go here:

http://www.sylloge.com/5k/entries/162/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d also go for the white dial although the black is very smart as well


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Have to agree, on this one - white. But it's _your _opinion that counts.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Some other considerations. Will a "5" be sturdy enough to hold up to the type of abuse involved in your work? How much water immersion? If I recall, most "5's" are 30 to 50M WR.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm a transport/depot manager for a haulage company, so it'll get a fair bit of knocking around. However, at thirty quid I won't have to give a **** about that =p


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Both nice but I favour the white one.

A.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Normally I'd go for the black faced watch, but in this instance I think that the white faced one is just lovely! However, at 30 nicker each I'd probably get both...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd also go for the white one


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm in the minority...................I'd go black


----------



## Vagabond (Nov 13, 2006)

My 2p worth : Both do look good - though I favour the Black one. IMO the numbers stand out better and it just seems more legible "at-a-glance".


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, I got the white one, and to be honest I didn't like it very much. I know it was only a thirty quid watch but it was too insubstantial. I put it on a black NATO (so it doesn't attract thieves as easily) and gave it to my young cousin who's starting highschool next month, it should do him fine.

I think I'll just stick with divers' watches =P


----------

